# Contrôler son iPhone depuis MAC.



## olivierguzzi (9 Août 2010)

Salut à tous,

comme vous pouvez le voir, je suis nouveau (alors un peu de clémence et pas trop de technique ^__^).

Je voudrais pouvoir contrôler mon iPhone depuis mon mac, bien sûr j'ai vu des vieilles méthodes où il faut être connecté au même réseau WIFI que l'iPhone et cliquer sur l'autorisation depuis l'iPhone mais en fait j'aimerais contrôler mon iPhone sans me connecter au même réseau WIFI que mon iPhone, donc à distance alors sans cliquer sur l'autorisation directement sur l'iPhone où cliquer sur une autorisation DÉFINITIVE depuis l'iPhone.

Donc, ben si vous trouvez de bonnes appli's sur l'Appstore ou sur CYADIA, merci de me le dire ou si c'est pas les même choses que ce que je vous ai demandé, comme les dernières appli's qui s'en rapprochent, donnez-moi les quand même !! 

Cordialement,

              Olivier GUZZI.


----------



## sanakro (9 Août 2010)

Tu veux contrôler quoi sur ton iPhone ?


----------



## olivierguzzi (9 Août 2010)

sanakro a dit:


> Tu veux contrôler quoi sur ton iPhone ?



Les textos.


----------

